# IT Jobs



## Rhea2015 (Jul 2, 2015)

A number of people have moved from India since last year and are still struggling to get placed. Is there a slow down in IT jobs in Australia?

Just started the process of 189 GSM, thinking if this would be a good move at this point.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Has been slow the last couple of years and with no local experience it makes it harder.

If you come you need to have savings to last quite a few months (I usually recommend 6 months) incase you can't find a job.

It usually comes down to luck of the draw.


----------



## Rhea2015 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank You for the reply. Luck definitely.
However, 6 months is a lot of time loss searching for a job.

Does it makes sense to apply online and wait for their call once we move there or is it advisable to apply before we land there? Is work sponsorships an option to look for?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Some it can take longer than 6 months.

The job market in Australia is not good at the moment.

It is highly unlikely you will get considered for a job while outside of Australia. This is due to so many people in Australia looking for a job. It is best to be in Australia while looking for a job.


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 14, 2015)

WHats the scope of asp dot net jobs?


----------



## Rhea2015 (Jul 2, 2015)

*the first*

Hi Rachit.
Jobs are there in most domains,however, without a local experience, it is difficult to cracking it.
The first job is the difficult ball game, once that happens you will get the next.
Check in seek for jobs in ASP.


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Rhea.. Which field are you applying for and in which stage of PR process are you right now?


----------



## Rhea2015 (Jul 2, 2015)

I am preparing documentation for EOI.
Applying for ICT Business Analyst. 
which stage are you in?


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 14, 2015)

I just got my ACS result and now preparing for EOI for Software Engineer under 190 visa.


----------

